# IOTools Eclipse



## Franky-2012 (21. Aug 2012)

HI ich habe ein Problem mit dem Einbinden von IOTools in Eclipse;(
Habe schon alles gemacht was ich in tuts aus dem I-Net gefunden habe
ICh habe erst vor kurzem angefangen  Java zu lernen und mein Lerbuch erfordert das gebrauchen von Prog1Tools
Ich lade mal meinen Programm Ordner hoch
Vlt  findet Ihr ja den Fehler::bahnhof:
Danke schon mal im Voraus!!!!!




:toll:FRANKY:toll:


----------



## SlaterB (21. Aug 2012)

ein Zip von 2kb?
was ist denn da alles drin, kannst du das nicht als Quellcode posten?

angesichts des auch noch so allgemeinen Postings und erstes Posting im Forum habe ich das mal kurzentschlossen gelöscht,
habe nicht auch böse Emails Zip im Anhang? 

kannst ja in einem neuen Posting nochmal anhängen, wer jetzt nicht gewarnt ist und das wirklich anschauen will..


----------



## Franky-2012 (22. Aug 2012)

MH Sry ich weiß auch nicht wieso so Groß.
Ich hab eig nur meinen Projektordner in den zip gepackt


Im Anhang ein Screenshot von dem Programm Vlt hilft es ja


----------



## diggaa1984 (22. Aug 2012)

fragen wir mal so .. wo kommt IOTools denn her, wie liegt es vor, wie hast du es versucht einzubinden?
Ne simple jar ist ja nicht das Ding (Stichwort: buildpath)


----------



## Franky-2012 (22. Aug 2012)

ALso ich hab folgende Anleitung benutzt
IOTools Einführung, Installation, Anwendung
Die Prog1Tools habe ich von
Software und Informationen


edit: so link sollte jetzt funzen^^


----------



## Spacerat (22. Aug 2012)

Du haben ProgTools nicht übersetzt...
Stattdessen hast du ProgTools Quelltexte als Lib eingebunden, das geht natürlich nicht.
Evtl. hilft's ja, wenn du progtools als projekt importierst und dann als solches einbindest.
BTW.: Nettes Tutorial... Aber wie man eine Fehlerseite produziert, weiss ich schon. :lol: ...pssst, dein Link ist unheimlich entspannend, er führt ins Nirwana.


----------



## Franky-2012 (22. Aug 2012)

Kannst du einen Screen von dem Programm hochladen??

Thx im Voraus!!!!!


----------



## Spacerat (22. Aug 2012)

???:L Den Unterschied zwischen Bildern, Quelltexten und Java-Klassen kennst du aber ja? Du musst dir statt "Proc1Tools_src.zip" "Proc1Tools.jar" herunterladen und einbinden. Technische Zeichnungen und Bedienungsanleitungen hab' ich hier nur in Suaheli. Aber im Netz findet man die auch in Deutsch.
[EDIT]Aber das hast du ja selber schon entdeckt... Ist mir grad' aufgefallen, jetzt wo deine Links auch funktionieren. [/EDIT]


----------



## Franky-2012 (22. Aug 2012)

Ich finde keinen Download für IOTools.jar


----------



## Spacerat (22. Aug 2012)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil: IOTools ist 'ne Klasse. Diese befindet sich in Prog1Tools.jar. Von diesem Jar hast du in Eclipse die Quellen statt der kompilierten Lib eingebunden.


----------



## jnetdev (22. Aug 2012)

Ich brech vor heulen zusammen ...

WARUM gibt es eigenlich Buch-Autoren die den selben Fehler wie so viele möchtegern-Info-Leherer machen und geben angebliche "Tool"-Klassen vor anstatt direkt mit der API, System.in, BufferedReader bzw Scaner und haste nich gesehen usen nur um es ANGEBLICH "N00Bs" einfacher zumachen ?


GANZ KLAR : FALSCHES BUCH !

Wenn der Autor von dir verlangt das du dir ne Lib laden und diese in eine IDE einbinden sollst ist das Buch für einen Anfänger absoluter SCHROTT !

Für einen Anfänger ist elementar :

1) Umgang mit System-Klasse sowie den bereitgestellten Methoden und Variablen
2) KEINE IDE vorraussetzen ! Die ersten Schritte macht man IMMER im Terminal. Bestes Beispiel : ein User der nach angeblich 5 Jahren Erfahrung fragt was die "Console" / das "Terminal" ist und denkt es wäre die "PSEUDO"-Zeile in Eclipse/Netbeans *best lach-flash-FAIL ever !*
3) Schon mal was von GooGLe, API-Doc und dem Sun-TUT gehört ? Scheinbar nein. Nimm dir lieber das hier : Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel - index
deutlich besser und einsteiger-freundlicher ...


*ich hätte erst den Autor aufgesucht und dann das Buch vor seinen Augen verbrannt um Ihm zu zeigen was er für einen absolute TOTAL BULLSHIT verzapft hat. Danach hättes mittem Paddel auf die Eichel gegeben ...*


----------



## Franky-2012 (22. Aug 2012)

> IOTools ist 'ne Klasse


Ich Weiß!
Sry für die dumme Frage wie binde ich eine kompilierten Lib ein??
(Ich bin noch ein ziemlicher Anfänger)^^
kannst du mir eine Anleitung schreiben?(plsss)


----------



## jgh (22. Aug 2012)

Rechtsklick auf dein Projekt ("Test") -> Build Path -> Add External Achieves -> dann die Location deines Jar-Files (wenn es denn nur die .jar ist) und fertig


----------



## Franky-2012 (22. Aug 2012)

Danke für eure Antworten aber irgentwie funzt es  nich



Im Anhang ein Screen hab eig alles gemacht sowie du gesagt hast


----------



## Gast2 (22. Aug 2012)

Du hast scheinbar die Source eingebunden und nicht den kompilierte Code, zumindest legt das der Dateiname nahe.


----------



## SlaterB (22. Aug 2012)

welches Jar gibt es? lieber gleich Screenshot vom entsprechenden Verzeichnis im Windows-Explorer..
wie sieht das Fenster mit der Build Path-Konfiguration aus, Screenshot?

im neuen Screenshot ist nichts von einem Jar zu sehen, das src-Zip kann in jedem Fall weg wenn du weißt wie es dahinkam,
du könntest es irgendwo entpacken und die Klasse an sich in dein Projekt kopieren, 
in ein zum package passendes Unterverzeichnis von src,
das wäre die Alternative zum Jar, falls es überhaupt ein Jar gibt


----------



## jgh (22. Aug 2012)

auf der von dir geposteten Seite: diese hier

Prog1Tools.zip (Das Paket, das die IOTools enthält. Es muss nur auf den eigenen Rechner kopiert und NICHT entpackt werden) downloaden, und dann die von mir o.g. Schritte ausführen...


----------



## Spacerat (22. Aug 2012)

jgh hat gesagt.:


> Prog1Tools.zip (Das Paket, das die IOTools enthält. Es muss nur auf den eigenen Rechner kopiert und NICHT entpackt werden)


...was natürlich absoluter Schwachsinn ist...
Bevor du also jghs Anweisungen folgst, zumindest noch in "Prog1Tools.jar" umbenennen. auch wenn Java inzwischen Zips und Zeugs als Libs, Pakete oder was auch immer erkennen mag, sollte das nicht unbedingt Teil eines Anfängerkurses sein.
Bei nochmaligem überlegen würde ich mir da doch noch mal jnetdev's Vorschlag anschauen, die Insel studieren während ich mich von dem Buch wärmen lasse. XD


----------



## jgh (22. Aug 2012)

Spacerat hat gesagt.:


> ...was natürlich absoluter Schwachsinn ist...



welch eloquente ausdrucksweise!!!
tatsache ist, dass es so funktioniert...und umbennen ist ja -wenn ich deinen rhetorischen Stil nutzen darf- "Schwachsinn³"


----------



## Spacerat (22. Aug 2012)

[OT]@jgh: Ja darfst du. Mal ehrlich... welche Vorkenntnisse der Autor des Buches von Anfängern erwartet, ist doch wirklich äehm... :autsch: Und in Kapitel 1 lernt der Anfänger dann erst, dass man Java-Klassen eigentlich in Jar-Archive packt. Darüber hinaus erschlägt der Autor einen Anfänger auch gleich mit komplizierten IDE's bzw. komplizierterem als die Konsole. Erst lernt man Stehen, dann lernt man Gehen. Wenn dann noch Zeit ist, kann man's mit fliegen versuchen. In diesen Punkten bin ich ganz jnetdevs Meinung. Das der Autor damit auch noch Geld verdient ist dann wohl Schwachsinn hoch 5.[/OT]
[OT]Die Zweite:
Es ist bei weitem nicht so, dass ich jnetdevs sonstiges Verhalten unterstütze. Für mich sieht's in dieser Beziehung so aus, als hätte er viel Zeit... deswegen fliegt er... aus sämtlichen Foren und muss folglich denen auf den Wecker gehen, die es per Gast-Zugang erlauben. Naja... das meiste von ihm wird schlicht ignoriert.[/OT]


----------



## Crian (22. Aug 2012)

Das Vorgehen des Autors sehe ich ähnlich problematisch an wie ihr.
Er kann das ja gern machen, in Kapitel zwei oder drei, aber dann müssen vorher die Grundlagen geschaffen werden.
Am besten so, dass die lernenden die benötigten Hilfsklassen dabei selbst erstellen und nur bei Bedarf heruntergeladen werden muss.

Es ist aus vielen Aspekten her sinnvoll, den Umgang mit den Standardklassen zu erlernen und nicht mit irgendwelchem speziellen Schul- oder anderen Packages zu arbeiten.


----------



## Franky-2012 (22. Aug 2012)

Also ich glaub es ist ist jetzt eingebunden trotzdem kommt eine Fehlermeldung
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mit dem Screen etwas anfangen.
Trotzdem THX für eure zalreichen Antworten:toll:


----------



## jgh (22. Aug 2012)

geh mal mit der maus auf die das erste rote Kreuz, vor der package-Deklaration...was steht da für ein Fehler?

[edit]jo, speichere mal deine Datei wie slater sagt...12:27 Uhr ist doch etwas her^^[/edit]


----------



## SlaterB (22. Aug 2012)

auf dem Screenshot steht was von 12:27 als Compilezeit, 
die Datei hat ein Stern dran für nicht gespeichert, dann wird vielleicht auch nicht kompliliert,
gemeckert wird da ja an vielen Stellen, sogar am package, nebulös,

kannst du in der Richtung was machen, etwa auf Speichern klicken?

oder ein neues Programm anfangen:

```
import Prog1Tools.IOTools;


public class Test
{
    public static void main(String[] args)
    {
        IOTools.readInteger("");
    }
}
```


----------



## Spacerat (22. Aug 2012)

...das darf doch wohl nicht wahr sein... 
Sorry Franky-2012 da kannst du möglicherweise gar nichts für.  Ich ärgere mich nur über das Buch und sonst nichts.
Steht in dem Buch nichts davon drin, dass man für die Programmierung von Java-Applikationen eine JRE benötigt? Jedenfalls kann ich in dem Screenshot nichts von einer "JRE System Library" erkennen, diese sollte über "Referenced Librarys" auftauchen.

*ReKlick auf Projektordner->Build Path->Add Librarys->JRE System Library und dort Workspace Default wählen.*


----------



## SlaterB (22. Aug 2012)

in vorherigen Screenshots war was da, sogar zwei, hmm..


----------



## Spacerat (22. Aug 2012)

Ahja... hätte der TO nicht so 'n überflüssiges Prog1Tools.zip einbinden müssen, wär sie immer noch da.


----------



## jgh (22. Aug 2012)

Spacerat hat gesagt.:


> Ahja... hätte der TO nicht so 'n überflüssiges Prog1Tools.zip einbinden müssen, wär sie immer noch da.



hätte man wohl erwähnen können, dass das
	
	
	
	





```
Prog1Tools.zip
```
 ohne Umbennung auf 
	
	
	
	





```
Prog1Tools.jar
```
 die jre und die jdk frisst...weil es halt noch nicht stehen kann, deswegen muss es laufen 

mal ernsthaft...eure absichten bez. des Erlernens von Programmieren ohne eine IDE in allen Ehren, aber es gibt definitiv gute Gründe dafür, das proggen gleich mit einer IDE und Hilfsklassen zu erlernen.
Ich habe bspw. die alte Schule genossen über die Console und habe gekotzt. Compilefehler...System einmal klein geschrieben, s***** Classpath Configurationen und das alles wofür: damit auf der Console "Hallo Welt" steht...ne, da hätte ich mir schon eine IDE gewünscht. 
Ist aber natürlich geschmackssache...


----------



## Franky-2012 (22. Aug 2012)

> geh mal mit der maus auf die das erste rote Kreuz, vor der package-Deklaration...was steht da für ein Fehler?


 The type java.lang.String cannot be resolved. It is indirectly referenced from 
	 required .class files
	- The type java.lang.Object cannot be resolved. It is indirectly referenced from 
	 required .class files


----------



## Franky-2012 (22. Aug 2012)

> kannst du in der Richtung was machen, etwa auf Speichern klicken?
> oder ein neues Programm anfangen:


Habe ich beides versucht
Trotzdem funzt es Nicht


----------



## SlaterB (22. Aug 2012)

du arbeitest die Posting wohl der Reihe nach ab, JRE ist das Thema nun


----------



## jgh (22. Aug 2012)

wo sind denn deine SystemLiberay´s hin, aus diesem Posting

hast du irgendwas gelöscht?


----------



## Franky-2012 (22. Aug 2012)

Thx hab ich wohl ausversehen gelöscht..
So jetzt sind sie wieder da und die Sache sieht schon viel besser aus aber trotzdem funzt es nicht


----------



## Gast2 (22. Aug 2012)

Vergleich doch mal die Zeilen 
	
	
	
	





```
b=...
```
 und 
	
	
	
	





```
c=...
```
, was fällt auf?


----------



## Franky-2012 (23. Aug 2012)

Thx wie dumm von mir
MH aber wieso kommt jetzt Trotdem eine Fehlermeldung??


----------



## SlaterB (23. Aug 2012)

nicht zu erkennen, unpassend erscheinende Ausgabe, obwohl diesmal recht neue Compilezeit..,
was zeigt denn 'Problems' an, ein Reiter weil links von 'Console'?

am glaubhaftsten wird es immer mit neuen Klassen und einer main-Methode mit nur einer Codezeile drin,
siehe mein Posting von 13:52,
geht das?
wenn ja Zeile für Zeile bzw. auch mal mehrere Zeilen auf einmal dein Programm hineinkopieren,
kommt bald ein Fehler? geht der wieder weg wenn eine bestimmte Zeile gelöscht wird und kommt er reproduzierbar wieder?

-> die Moral der Geschichte: aktiv bleiben, Fehler untersuchen, viele Klassen, Programme, Projekte ausprobieren,
nicht in Schockstarre geraten wenn einmal irgendein Programm einen Fehler anzeigt
(wobei 'einmal' hier sicher untertrieben ist, viel Leid viel Ehr am Anfang)


----------



## Franky-2012 (23. Aug 2012)

Ok ich werds Testen


Edit:



> am glaubhaftsten wird es immer mit neuen Klassen und einer main-Methode mit nur einer Codezeile drin,
> siehe mein Posting von 13:52,
> geht das?


Nein leider Nicht
Ich hab Versucht die Fehlermeldungen zu Verstehen.Aber ich kann damit noch nicht all zuviel anfangen


----------



## SlaterB (23. Aug 2012)

kein Compilerfehler mehr, das ist ja schon was, die neue Laufzeitexception aber auch nicht von schlechten Eltern..,
hast du je in diesem Eclipse ein Programm ausführen können, vor den IoTools ein simples Hello World ausprobiert?
vielleicht ging es nie, vielleicht im Moment kaputt, ich kann es bisher nicht nachvollziehen,

ganz entfernt finde ich unter den Internet-Themen zur Fehlermeldung Hinweise auf Compliance-Level 1.5 statt 1.6, siehe 
http://www.java-forum.org/members/slaterb-albums-temp-picture176-screen1.png

aber sinnvoll ist das nicht gerade..

-------

kannst du Eclipse löschen, neu herunterladen, da ist ja nix zu installieren,
und als erstes ein Hello Word-Programm kompilieren und auch ausführen lassen?

```
public class Test
{
    public static void main(String[] args)
    {
        System.out.println("Hello World");
    }
}
```
geht es?
danach die Schritte mit Bedacht wählen, 
kannst ja gerne wieder das Zip als Library hinzufügen, nur genau merken, was du alles machst


----------



## Spacerat (23. Aug 2012)

Wenn man gleich den Volleinstieg mit 'ner IDE vollzieht, kommt man auf evtl. näherliegende Probleme erst zum Schluss, weil man davon ausgeht, dass sie standardmässig eingeschaltet sind.

Ist evtl. *Project->Build Automatically* nicht aktiviert?
[EDIT]:lol: entfernt... weil witzig ist das nicht.[/EDIT]


----------



## Franky-2012 (23. Aug 2012)

Entlich funtzt es Danke an alle die sich mit ihren Antworten an meinem Thema beteiligt haben!!!!
Ich habe Eclipse neu gedownloaded uns schon hats gefunzt


Vorher hab ich noch versucht in meinem alten Eclipse ein HelloWorld Programm zu schreiben das hat nicht gefunzt;(
Dann wiegesagt Eclipse neu gedownloaded und ein HelloWol Programm geschrieben, das hat dann gefunzt
Dann habe ich mein  IOTools "Test"  Programm geschriben und es hat gefunzt


----------

